# What's the color of pure Palladium Chloride?



## w0lvez (Nov 21, 2010)

What is the color of a pure palladium chloride *Dark Red, Light Brown or Pink*?

Wikipedia says Dark Red but when looking in the picture it seems too dark and almost black.
But the one sold in ebay the color is a little pinkish or almost light brown. :roll:


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 21, 2010)

The second from the left side is palladium, as recovered with ammonium chloride and sodium chlorate.
All examples shown are palladium. 

Harold


----------



## FrugalEE (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a small bottle of commercial Palladium Chloride. The powder in it is a light brown.  My chemistry book states that Palladium chloride is very sensitive to CO and has been used to detect concentrations as low as 1 part in 10,000. It turns black when exposed to CO.

FrugalEE


----------



## w0lvez (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for enlightening me up. So pure palladium chloride has a flesh color. Color blindness affects about 1 in 20 men to every 1 in 200 women :twisted: 
The problem now is finding a seller that sells it. I only need 2g :|

Sir Harold_V, I tried dissolving palladium in AR and evaporated 3x on HCL but I didn't get that color.


----------



## Lou (Nov 21, 2010)

What do you need PdCl2 for?


It's brown by the way.


----------



## w0lvez (Nov 21, 2010)

As an activating agent together with stannous chloride


----------



## Lou (Nov 21, 2010)

That's pretty vague. Are you making a Pd seed solution? If so, you can get by with H2PdCl6.

Lou


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 22, 2010)

w0lvez said:


> Sir Harold_V, I tried dissolving palladium in AR and evaporated 3x on HCL but I didn't get that color.


The solution would likely be dark brown, assuming you don't have any contamination present. The red precipitant is from applying ammonium chloride and sodium chlorate. It comes down a nice scarlet red color. To its left is the same material, but dissolved in ammonium hydroxide and precipitated by the addition of HCl. Center contain is palladium precipitated with DMG. 

Harold


----------

